# Silly question about the now playing ....



## I_am_not_randy (Oct 30, 2010)

All,

I love my Roku but hate how it cant give a simple list of the shows I Am currently watching across different services. The "Following" feature or whatever its called sounds like what i want, but in reality is very different.

I end up doing internet searches every year or two to see if they have added it, and they haven't.

My TIVO Premiere had streaming, but was awful at it.

Several times in here I ask if I get a new Tivo, hows the streaming experience, and everyone says I SHOULDNT get the newer bots jsut for streaming, as they are inferior to Roku.

So Ill just take a leap and assume a streaming box from TIVO is at least close to the quality of ROKU, but my questions is, is the now playing what I want? Where I can put all my shows across serviced in one place, and then juse use now playing as a jumping off point ?

Thanks,

Brian.


----------



## SugarBowl (Jan 5, 2007)

There is no 'Now Playing' on the Tivo stream 4k. It is called 'My Shows'. It is very confusing and hard to understand. Shows appear in random order and tend to appear, disappear. Clicking on the show does not start playing it, but takes you to a generic series page, where you have the option to click on the 'Netflix" button, and be taken to another series page in netflix.


----------



## xberk (Dec 3, 2011)

>>a simple list of the shows I Am currently watching across different services.

My TS4K seems to do this with the PLAY NEXT strip (or row) .. but .. it's not perfect in that they all do not necessarily return you to the show you were watching WITHIN that streaming service. For example, you get the correct thumbnail of a Disney + show you've been watching in the PLAY NEXT strip (or row) but when you click on that it takes you to Disney's main page instead of all the way to the show you were watching .. but Netflix seems to work. I have not tested every situation.


----------

